# Going to an R/V show today:



## Pappy (Sep 25, 2016)

but I hear they didn't have enough space, so we may have to do a lot of climbing.
Seriosly though, we are going to a huge show. Over 100 dealers. Time to oh and ah.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 25, 2016)

Wow!  In the market for a new one, or just nosing around?

Love your sig line!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 25, 2016)

Pappy said:


> but I hear they didn't have enough space, so we may have to do a lot of climbing.
> Seriosly though, we are going to a huge show. Over 100 dealers. Time to oh and ah.



Leave your Credit Cards/Debit Card home!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 25, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Wow!  In the market for a new one, or just nosing around?
> 
> Love your sig line!



Just looking around. No intention to purchase. Don't  like going in debt at my age. You can get a 20 loan on some of the new units. Good grief.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 25, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> Leave your Credit Cards/Debit Card home!!!!!!!!



Damn good advice, Ken. My bank card would love me forever.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 25, 2016)

Sounds like fun Pappy, I imagine these days there's central air, wide screen satellite TVs, king sized beds, microwaves, etc., etc., etc.  Camping don't mean getting out in nature anymore.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 25, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Sounds like fun Pappy, I imagine these days there's central air, wide screen satellite TVs, king sized beds, microwaves, etc., etc., etc.  Camping don't mean getting out in nature anymore.



How true, SB. I like your truck camper for getting out and seeing nature.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 25, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Sounds like fun Pappy, I imagine these days there's central air, wide screen satellite TVs, king sized beds, microwaves, etc., etc., etc.  Camping don't mean getting out in nature anymore.



And a garage!!!
.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 25, 2016)

So how did it go, Pappy?  Did you _WANT_ to buy anything?

Here's a neat little combo...


----------



## Pappy (Sep 26, 2016)

Pretty disappointed, Nancy. If you're into motorhomes and small r/vs, great. We wanted to look at large park models and they had two only. Looking at some of the prices, just as well.
We had a good time coming home. Stopped at several garage sales and flea markets. Bought a couple of things, you know, the things you can't possibly live without.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 26, 2016)

Well, Pappy, if you had a good time coming home, then it was a good day, I think.nthego:


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 30, 2016)

Here you go, Pappy.  Just watch the overpasses.


----------

